# Planning An 08 Rally For Colorado



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

I would love to see who would be interested in a rally in Colorado next year. I've noticed quite a few new Colorado members, plus I'm sure everyone would love to come see our beautiful state. Anyways, I'm new this year to camping, so I could use all the advice I can get on how to get this going. We've also never been to a rally, so we're not quite sure how they work.







Please guide me if you can, and I'll try and set something up. Any help is welcome.

Thanks,
Jeni


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The best darn rally coordinator I know is skippershe. She'll probably chime in soon. From what I can tell, try to nail down the dates that work well for most people. You can never make them all happy. Find a place somewhat convenient to get to. Also, for rallies you're better off having full hook ups to accommodate everyone.

Hope some others from CO pitch in here and start making a list of dates and potential locals. From there, you just have to decide on whos' going to pick up the keg and what kind of beer to get. That was our hardest part for the SoCal rally.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

We would be interested in a Colorado rally though not much help at planning since not familiar with Colorado. We tent camped at Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs and then stayed with family in Durango.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have had two Colorado Rallys in the past, one at Mueller State Park in 2005 and at Golden Gate State Park in 2006. There was minimal interest in 2007. Below are pictures from the two Colorado Rallys. And of course, we are in for any Colorado Rally.

Since the most popular Colorado campgrounds fill so quickly, you have to book a block of sites around 6 months in advance for State Parks and 8 months in advance for the best sites at Federal parks. When I ran the rallys, I booked a block of 6 to 8 sites and then tried to fill them. It is a decent amount of work, but it was worth it. Go for it, Jen!

As far as rally locations, you'll need a campground with electric and water available. Not everyone likes to dry camp like we do. It is also preferable to pick campgrounds fairly close to Denver to get the most people interested, especially since the rally will probably be over a weekend.

Randy

2005 Rally at Mueller


















2006 Rally at Golden Gate


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

For us, just pick a weekend in summer.. At this point my calender is open. lol We would prolly go if its on the front range. Prolly leave the bikes at home.

Let me know!

How about that new campground in Colorado Springs, just west of the main gate at Ft.Carson... Drive by it 4 times a day, but cant remember the name.. Stupid me..

Carey


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

LOVE this idea!!

Just got back from the last trip of the season at Mueller State Park and there were four Outbacks all in the same area of the campground. Felt like a rally even though we have never been to one.

Colorado is a great place to camp...lots of great campgrounds.


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> For us, just pick a weekend in summer.. At this point my calender is open. lol We would prolly go if its on the front range. Prolly leave the bikes at home.
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> ...


I don't know which one your talking about. Is there anyway you can find me the name. Thanks.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we here in the south east have one of the biggest rallys yet.
we had 42 familys outbackers last summer in derstin fl. in 2008 were up to 47 so far.
i would be glad to help if you need any ideas.
first i say plan your trip, post about it .
and sit back and wait for people to join you.
the first rally we had was about 5 outbackers just 3 years ago.
campingnut18


----------

